# Intermodal container life!



## Deleted member 8978 (Oct 12, 2017)

I thought I would share this with you guys:

https://www.simplemost.com/amazon-deliver-tiny-house/

They say there has been talented smart people that would know how to turn intermodal containers into tiny houses and make them possible to live in with the right stuff. Amazon wants at least $40,000 to cover the container and the shipping fee. On the other hand, I don't think it's too bad to try to live in one that is completely empty and has no furnishings, right?!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 12, 2017)

quad8 said:


> I thought I would share this with you guys:
> 
> https://www.simplemost.com/amazon-deliver-tiny-house/
> 
> They say there has been talented smart people that would know how to turn intermodal containers into tiny houses and make them possible to live in with the right stuff. Amazon wants at least $40,000 to cover the container and the shipping fee. On the other hand, I don't think it's too bad to try to live in one that is completely empty and has no furnishings, right?!


thats sounds waay too expensive. you should be able to get one for about 5k seemed like I saw that somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 12, 2017)

5-10k is what ive seen recently depending on the condition. ive seen stories about 53's being turned into small walk in only coffee shops.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 12, 2017)

there's actually a thread on here somewhere that was an article on people doing this.


----------



## Jerrell (Oct 12, 2017)

I lived in one in Iraq for 10 months. I swore never again. LOL 

Although these are probably insulated and don't come with a roommate. So that's a positive I suppose.

Also, it is basically a non-mobile mobile home.


----------



## Will Wood (Oct 13, 2017)

I saw a Uhaul container of around 8 x 10, covered in an orange water proof shroud. The first thing I thought was, "I could live in that thing." But where could I get one??


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 13, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> 5-10k is what ive seen recently depending on the condition. ive seen stories about 53's being turned into small walk in only coffee shops.



there's a coffee shop in downtown el paso tx that did that

u can actually walk in and sit down and all that jazz


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 13, 2017)

im currently trying to save up some money for some land in the northwest, and i am going to try and build a shipping container dwelling. have to learn how to weld first tho.....

its fucking cheap, like $2000 per container. outfit the inside with a fram, drywall and insulation, an voila! house. 

Get some solar and and a well to go along with it. thats true living.

Watch out world....I have plans....


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Also, if you are paying more than $4000 for a 53' you are getting ripped off.

Check these rich ass plans out:

https://www.24hplans.com/top-20-shipping-container-home-designs-and-their-costs/

And this is an awesome one for the not so rich:

https://www.containerhomeplans.org/...n-before-building-my-shipping-container-home/


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 13, 2017)

damn @Crywolf that's sick


----------

